# z24i TBI: Not getting fuel



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 86 Hardbody and i just rebuilt the top end. starts up, but only stays running for about 20 seconds. looked down the fuel injection and seen it wasnt getting gas. had previously been sitting for about 2 years. any idea of what it could be? maybe a fuel injection clean or maybe new injectors? cant be fuel pump cause i can hear the fuel pump kick on. help please


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

new fuel filter? are you getting fuel to the tb? injectors maybe gummed up.. are you getting power to the injectors?


----------



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

got a brand new fuel filter, and its getting fuel to it but it could be getting jammed in the injectors and not letting it pass, im not real sure. cause i am getting power to the injectors.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you said it has been sitting, and everything else seems to work, so yeah, I would throw some injectors in it..


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you tried jumping the injectors to see if they fire with direct power and ground? disconnect the harness first.


----------



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

yea they get spark cause i used a screwdriver to ground them and they sparked, but im thinking since it has been sitting for 2 years that maybe they are bad or just need to be cleaned really good, now my next question is where could i get some at? i tried autozone and they are 275 dollars, im not paying that much.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

By unplugging the connector to the injectors you should be able to send power and ground to them and they will spray fuel if they are good. I don't know what you mean by you grounded them with a screwdriver but doing that may short out the ECU.


----------

